# Imprecatorial Prayer



## Mushroom (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it ever appropriate? Why or why not? When and when not?

Just trying to find the right boundaries.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/searchr...000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:11&hl=en


----------



## Mushroom (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, David. I have some reading to do.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 16, 2008)

An excellent book that touches on this is James E. Adams's War Psalms of the Prince of Peace.


----------

